# The Rules Of "Smack-Talk RULES"



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid shall edit according to whatever suggestions are presented, as I can't be expected to come up with *ALL* the great ideas... <G> So anybody have any ideas for how we want to get it on with Smack-Talk? All replies welcome.

EDIT: So far, it looks like the below covers just about all the bases. Let me know if anything needs to be changed or edited further.
*
The Rules Of Smack-Talk:

01> Smack-Talk is part of an Honorable Personal Combat and CigarLive members engaging in this should at all times exhibit the same exemplary behaviour that's expected of them on this board.

02> Insults should be witty and contain no actual cussing: ya get points off for that. Also do *NOT* get overly personal with the talk!

03> Sooner or later, you're gonna have to back up the Talk by either of two sorts of Walk. Type One is to show you can back up your mouth via Priority Mail. Type Two is to walk out the door with tail between yer legs.
*


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

How about rule three: Admit defeat if you get smacked down!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Where and when does this start??? I can't wait!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> How about rule three: Admit defeat if you get smacked down!


Hmm... That might put an end to this whole thing in a week, the way bombs are flying about these days... <G> How about admitting losing that round and challenging the next round (which naturally has to be bigger and better)?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm ready for a challenge!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Where and when does this start??? I can't wait!!!


<sigh> John, John, John... It has ALREADY STARTED! You've been sucker-punched and kidney-punched and rabbit-punched and also been jabbed with a Cremosa, so far in the past few days... <G>

Squid thinks this is gonna be fun.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hmm... That might put an end to this whole thing in a week, the way bombs are flying about these days... <G> How about admitting losing that round and challenging the next round (which naturally has to be bigger and better)?


Yes... good idea!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmm........I'm lost!! What the tarnation is goin on here???


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Ummmm........I'm lost!! What the tarnation is goin on here???


Well... I think that is exactly what Squid is trying to address. RULES!!!

Patience... Squid is trying to set rules for proper Smack Talk.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Ummmm........I'm lost!! What the tarnation is goin on here???


HAW! I think you need to have the above post of yours made into a bumper sticker... <G> It can go next to the one that says "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"

Think for a moment... Wasn't it about a week ago that the Big Talk and Strutting Boasts really started to get a bit more intense around here? That's when Smack Talk started... Squid is merely attempting to put some superficial organization onto a thing that seems to have taken on a life of it's own...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Well... I think that is exactly what Squid is trying to address. RULES!!!
> 
> Patience... Squid is trying to set rules for proper Smack Talk.


Well, we could try to just use the rules of Fight Club... <G>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAW! I think you need to have the above post of yours made into a bumper sticker... <G> It can go next to the one that says "Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"


I got one for you too multi-armed freak!!!

"I smile because I have no idea whats going on!!!"


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, we could try to just use the rules of Fight Club... <G>


That would mean this thread has to end NOW!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I got one for you too multi-armed freak!!!
> 
> "I smile because I have no idea whats going on!!!"


Durka Durka! Mohamet Allah Durka!!! <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> That would mean this thread has to end NOW!!!


Of course. I was being facetious...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Of course. I was being facetious...


face..si...shuse....what? im with john what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> face..si...shuse....what? im with john what the hell is going on here?


Ask mrgatorman if y'all can borrow his dictionary... <G>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lok17, Im from Illinois also, if they keep givin us crap, we can show them some good ol' IL stompin!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid shall edit according to whatever suggestions are presented, as I can't be expected to come up with *ALL* the great ideas... <G> So anybody have any ideas for how we want to get it on with Smack-Talk? All replies welcome.
> 
> The Rules Of Smack-Talk:
> 
> ...


You'd think for someone that spends more time talking about what he may do one day in terms of buying a large quantity of cigars or laying the smacketh down on somebody, you'd actually prove it before posting rules for everyone else to do it. :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> You'd think for someone that spends more time talking about what he may do one day in terms of buying a large quantity of cigars or laying the smacketh down on somebody, you'd actually prove it before posting rules for everyone else to do it. :lol:


Hmm... I thought I've already done that several times... And I'm not "making" the rules; all I'm doing is listing things that YOU GUYS tell me...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay, okay...let's get back on track here! How about adding a rule that we can't get too personal. For example, no racial or religious slurs. Not that anyone on CL would do such a thing, but it's always nice to have it in the unofficial "official rules"!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Lok17, Im from Illinois also, if they keep givin us crap, we can show them some good ol' IL stompin!!!


Im all about stomping some peps with ya once im done with Pips... to be honest this might need a concentrated effort on my part atm


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

And no West Virginia jokes.... or else.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

What sort of limits do we put on Canada vs Us smack talk? You know with us being on top and all.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> What sort of limits do we put on Canada vs Us smack talk? You know with us being on top and all.


Yeah, you guys are up north, just about where the Texas panhandle resides... <G> Oh, I forgot to add "eh?" to the end of the sentence... HAH!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

there is only one rule to smack talking, and thats no cursing, if u cant back up ur mouth, ur an idiot and should just sit quietly in the corner and let the big boys play


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Canada, its like the brother on the top bunk bed and we keep kicking u and u cant do nething about it cause ur the younger one and u know we can kick ur ass and yadda yadda yadda, u get the point


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Yeah, you guys are up north, just about where the Texas panhandle resides... <G> Oh, I forgot to add "eh?" to the end of the sentence... HAH!


The panhandle, we could just reach down grab on and give you a few flips with that _*eh?*_


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> Canada, its like the brother on the top bunk bed and we keep kicking u and u cant do nething about it cause ur the younger one and u know we can kick ur ass and yadda yadda yadda, u get the point


Hey, you kick to hard and we'll wet the bed!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Hey, you kick to hard and we'll wet the bed!


sooo that how the Canadians get out of most conflicts...interesting.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> The panhandle, we could just reach down grab on and give you a few flips with that _*eh?*_


If I read this correctly, Dave is attempting to engage in Smack-Talk, eh? <G> Unfortunately he seems to have failed to grasp the finer points...


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> sooo that how the Canadians get out of most conflicts...interesting.


Never underestimate the power of bladder control!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> If I read this correctly, Dave is attempting to engage in Smack-Talk, eh? <G> Unfortunately he seems to have failed to grasp the finer points...


The problem with being Canadian is that we are required to be polite, so smack-talk is a stretch for me! I'll figure out a way to tone down my vocabulary enough to satisfy the smack-talking demands


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought the first rule of "the rules of "smacktalk rules"" was that you don't talk about the "rules" of Smacktalk rules"

Rob


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Ask mrgatorman if y'all can borrow his dictionary... <G>


Sorry I accidently ripped that page out when the toilet paper roll was emptied


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> The problem with being Canadian is that we are required to be polite, so smack-talk is a stretch for me! I'll figure out a way to tone down my vocabulary enough to satisfy the smack-talking demands


Ive been to Canada...there shouldnt be any problem for you.

Does that count!!??


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Ive been to Canada...there shouldnt be any problem for you.
> 
> Does that count!!??


Ka-CHING!!! Bill strikes! <G>


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Ka-CHING!!! Bill strikes! <G>


That's alright, if I gotta bow to anyone, I am glad it's Bill. Course most reptiles can't thrive on our harsh Canadian winters...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey...no bowing here...its smack time.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Little frozen snack maybe?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

This should be fun.

Canada - America's Hat.

I have connections in Canada. You aren't as safe as you think!! Nice pimp suit in your profile photo though.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Nice pimp suit in your profile photo though.


 Thanks, I got married in that!

Squid! it appears we have gone off on a tangent away from your rules, sorry to have hijacked your post! I guess one rule we seem to agree on is that international warfare is free game?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Little frozen snack maybe?


That was once a Nolie trying to do an Alligator impression...Obviously it didnt work.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Thanks, I got married in that!
> 
> Squid! it appears we have gone off on a tangent away from your rules, sorry to have hijacked your post! I guess one rule we seem to agree on is that international warfare is free game?


I'm thinking there might oughtta be only one rule: No vile language and no seriously personal insults... And since when have any CigarLivers kept a thread on-topic for more than a dozen posts? <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Note To All Smack-Talkers: I've updated the first post in this thread. Please review and let me know if any changes are necessary.


----------

